# Waterfowl Hunting.



## mriley1451

I know this is a fishing forum but I thought id ask anyways. Does anyone know where there is open waterfowl hunting in this area? I heard that Deer Creek does but I am not sure. Im dying to get out, but I never want to waste my money in those drawings. Also, is anyone in here is a land owner, maybe someone who has a corn or wheat field and would be willing to let a young man hunt that would be outstanding. I would be willing to sign waivers and do whatever you needed me to to to hunt your landd Again, im talking waterfowl. Goose or Duck, nothing more. Please let me know. Thanks everyone, feel free to PM me.

-Mike!$


----------



## freyedknot

check out the odnr website. there is plenty on info and public hunting area maps to boot.


----------



## ducky152000

dont be lazy get up scout and nock on doors, the more work you put in the more ducks and geese you will shoot, i promise ya that.


----------



## BuckeyeHunter

You can hunt anywhere on most public lands, however many of them have either specific blinds that you have to be in a drawing for or some are flat off-limits to anyone who doesn't draw to go there. As long as you are on an area with free access and stay out of the blinds if you don't draw, you are good to go. As for private land, you won't find that posting on a forum..


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

Check with ODNR they have a permission form that relievs a land owner of all that may happen to you on his property..However it is harder to get them to give written permission than it is to hunt..If it is a Drawing where you build your blind such as Mosquito lake is...The ranger once told me if someone wants to hunt out of my blind they can..If I show up and they are in it..He told me to ask them politly to leave if they did not ..come to the station and he would remove them..I always had two to three blinds built on Mosquito the same year and I could not hunt all them at the same time...Good Luck.....JIM....CL....!$


----------



## goose commander

CRAPPIE LOVER said:


> Check with ODNR they have a permission form that relievs a land owner of all that may happen to you on his property..However it is harder to get them to give written permission than it is to hunt..If it is a Drawing where you build your blind such as Mosquito lake is...The ranger once told me if someone wants to hunt out of my blind they can..If I show up and they are in it..He told me to ask them politly to leave if they did not ..come to the station and he would remove them..I always had two to three blinds built on Mosquito the same year and I could not hunt all them at the same time...Good Luck.....JIM....CL....!$


well crappie you dont have all of ur faxes quit right. On the state blind draws you are only allowed to hunt them if you have writen permission from the (owner) of the blind. Example my wife won a blind this year and she had to give me writen permission to hunt it with her. Its considered private property. If we are hunting it, others must stay 400' away, but if were not there they can hunt right up to it. but when hunters show up the (tresspassers) must go. Now i here different about places like sandusky bay where there are blinds that have been handed down through familes'

Mriley.. 
1.a lot of the state parks have wildlife areas you may hunt. like ducky said get on the ODNR web site and check out the areas near you.

2. Do your home work find some good spots. The guys on here are hard core and wont just hand over info to anyone not willing to work hard.

Good luck man, 2nd split is almost here.


----------



## freyedknot

all state park blinds have their own individual rules . portage lake= no hunting from others blinds. mosquito lake it is ok to hunt others blinds .


----------



## Sculpin67

freyedknot said:


> all state park blinds have their own individual rules . portage lake= no hunting from others blinds. mosquito lake it is ok to hunt others blinds .


+1 --- I just talked with the ODNR person at Mosquito yesterday. There, you win a spot to build a blind, but anyone can hunt it. At West Branch, you can't hunt from other peoples blind, and need written permission. Other lakes, like Mogadore and Ladue, it's by permit only, and you have to have the permit on you. 

The best thing to do is start calling the local DNR offices, and they are normally more than happy to help.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

Well goose commander as they say open mouth and insert foot...We are not talking about state owned blinds..Mosquito Lake the lake you get drawn to build a blind on a certain spot ...Sculpin67's post tells you exactly what I said...Nothing was said by me about a State owned blind...Mriley1451 was talking about private property and getting permission from the land owner...I had three adjoing farms I Goose hunted and none would give me written permission ..They all told me if the Game Warden showed up to send him to the house and they would talk to him...A Warden once told me he could not come onto private property unless the land owner called him ...I am not saying it is true today I have no idea..JIM....CL....


----------



## ErieAngler

Crappie Love I dont think GC was trying to be rude or suggest you didnt know what you were talking about, he was just explaining that the rules are different depending on the circumstances. Just my .02.

Good Luck Hunting Guys - BRING ON DEC 11!!!! This is my last full Ohio waterfowl season and I want to make sure it goes out with a BANG!


----------



## firstflight111

ErieAngler said:


> Crappie Love I dont think GC was trying to be rude or suggest you didnt know what you were talking about, he was just explaining that the rules are different depending on the circumstances. Just my .02.
> 
> Good Luck Hunting Guys - BRING ON DEC 11!!!! This is my last full Ohio waterfowl season and I want to make sure it goes out with a BANG!


ha ha were up north shooting all your ducks


----------



## markfish

i got two ponds full of them dam gees and i don't hunt them i just trap them,I'm willing to work out a deal you get me a place close to trap rat and a i will get you on the pond to hunt with permission and you will be the only one aloud to hunt it,now that sportsmen working together,markfish,


----------



## sunrise-limit

Metzgers marsh or mallard club.....on route 2


----------



## ErieAngler

firstflight111 said:


> ha ha were up north shooting all your ducks


Youre killing me! If you need a hard working side kick for a couple days this late season give me a shout - Im really looking to get in some good hunting before I take off to Oklahoma. I think my season is over for good beginning January 15th (prime time in south zone). Maybe we could trade some hunts. I'll have some vacation to kill. 

Glad youre banging them, I havent seen nearly the birds down here this year in the first split that im used to. The only silver lining is Ive been seeing a decent number of ducks and more geese while deer hunting the last week or so.


----------



## ringmuskie9

Andrew, I just saw that your my mentor... When can I make an appt?


----------



## firstflight111

ErieAngler said:


> Youre killing me! If you need a hard working side kick for a couple days this late season give me a shout - Im really looking to get in some good hunting before I take off to Oklahoma. I think my season is over for good beginning January 15th (prime time in south zone). Maybe we could trade some hunts. I'll have some vacation to kill.
> 
> Glad youre banging them, I havent seen nearly the birds down here this year in the first split that im used to. The only silver lining is Ive been seeing a decent number of ducks and more geese while deer hunting the last week or so.


i sent you some pics to rub it in more


----------



## ErieAngler

ringmuskie9 said:


> Andrew, I just saw that your my mentor... When can I make an appt?


LMAO - you are a slow one, couple less Busch Lights before you log in and you'd pick up on it quicker. 

Hunting with you sure doesn't help my mission to restore the coot population.....


----------



## ringmuskie9

Whats up with this LAMO bs... You remind me of the little teen aged girl on the tv commercial texting using lol, brb and bff... dont worry man it's the cool thing to do... Anyways I'll help you with the coots just to keep teaching you how to shoot. Pretty soon I'll get enough meat for you to get you through the winter.


----------



## firstflight111

ringmuskie9 said:


> Whats up with this LAMO bs... You remind me of the little teen aged girl on the tv commercial texting using lol, brb and bff... dont worry man it's the cool thing to do... Anyways I'll help you with the coots just to keep teaching you how to shoot. Pretty soon I'll get enough meat for you to get you through the winter.


now thats funny right there


----------



## ErieAngler

ringmuskie9 said:


> Whats up with this LAMO bs... You remind me of the little teen aged girl on the tv commercial texting using lol, brb and bff... dont worry man it's the cool thing to do... Anyways I'll help you with the coots just to keep teaching you how to shoot. Pretty soon I'll get enough meat for you to get you through the winter.


Hahaha (just fell off my a$$) - How about that for you.

I'll take you up on that schoolin next weekend. If you shoot a coot or a rudy in my fields around here Im done hunting with you!


----------

